# [Software] Guias Squid, SSH, DNS y DHCP

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Estoy queriendo armar una guía de instalación para un proyecto. Tienen idea de alguna guia a seguir para estos servicios? Vi un proyecto de Gentoo que los nuclea, pero quería algo por separado para profundizar un poco en cada uno. 

Cualquier info que puedan aportar se los agradecería. 

Saludos para todos.

----------

## gringo

hay un montón de guías por internet adelante, en el caso de squid te recomiendo que hagas una instalación básica y luego te leas las man, valdrá la pena, créeme.

Sobre ssh : simplmente instálalo y luego crea claves http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/articles/openssh-key-management-p1.xml

Luego puedes ponerlo a correr en otro puerto, no permitir root, usar portknocking y hacer mas historias pero lo principal es crear claves.

sobre dns, hace muchos años que no juego con bind asi que poco te puedo ayudar, además de que apenas lo controlo.

Para un dns "básico" y dhcp a la vez te recomiendo dnsmasq, se habla para lo básico aqui :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

pero al igual que squid te sugiero que leas las mas, dnsmasq te permite hacer auténticas virguerías.

saluetes

----------

